# Igrill mini x multiple?



## litterbug (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been leaning towards buying an igrill. I would like to get the igrill 2 but they seem to be out of stock around me. I can find the mini no problem. My question is can I use two minis at the same time and be able to use the app on my Android phone?
Currently I am using a maverick, but have never been completely sold on it because shortly after its arrival the receiving unit stopped working, so I have to keep going out to the smoker.


----------



## litterbug (Apr 23, 2016)

Bump


----------



## tapout123 (May 1, 2016)

Litterbug said:


> Bump





Litterbug said:


> I've been leaning towards buying an igrill. I would like to get the igrill 2 but they seem to be out of stock around me. I can find the mini no problem. My question is can I use two minis at the same time and be able to use the app on my Android phone?
> Currently I am using a maverick, but have never been completely sold on it because shortly after its arrival the receiving unit stopped working, so I have to keep going out to the smoker.


I picked up the Igrill 2 at HD for $100 a couple of weeks ago, and after my first use I went online and ordered the Ivation IVAWT738 Dual Probe from Amazon.  I'm going to compare the two and see if I like the Ivation better.

To answer your question, I believe the answer is yes, since the app will initially show you all of your connected devices and you can then select the one you want and program/read it.  My first impression of the IGrill was that it was "ok".  I didn't like the fact that you cant change the alarm settings other than the kind of alarm you hear.  When I used it, I set up a range for the alarm, and for a while the temp was floating near the top of the range, so the alarm kept going off, which is very annoying.  I also found the range of the bluetooth connection to be insufficient, as the smoker was in the back yard and I was working in the front, so I had to keep walking back in range to find out what my smoker was doing.  There was also the fact that the app wasnt supported on my tablet, just my cell phone, and last but most annoying, the app wouldn't display temperature data when the phone was locked, so I couldnt just activate the display to find out the temperature, I had to unlock the phone, which was very inconvenient since I have password security turned on. 

Things I did like:  The setup was quick and easy and the graphical temperature history on the range view was excellent. I also liked that this is one of the very few thermometers that actually has a magnetic base. For some inexplicable reason most manufacturers dont include one despite the fact that this is an incredibly useful feature.

Hope this helps.


----------

